

"I don't give a @!#? about aesthetics... I have a business to run." - gk1
http://www.gkogan.co/blog/designers-dont-talk-like-designers-get-hired/

======
valarauca1
Your entire blog post can be summed in a single interaction that took place in
the movie, "Man on the Moon." A comedic biographical look at Andy Kaufman's
Life.

"Don't you want your people to have a modern interesting show?"

"No I want people, I can't sell drinks to an empty room. You're in show
business, show BUSINESS. If there is no business, there is no show."

While its slightly apples and oranges. Its something a decent number of
Designers and would be Artists have to learn at some point. No business, no
show.

------
andrewbells
It might depend on the product too. E.g. for mobile apps aesthetics and design
trends seem to be more important than for websites. However it's more
difficult to apply regular business metrics in the centralized environment of
mobile stores.

